

This Is Why Your Kickstarter Project Is Late - dsr12
http://www.fastcompany.com/3004024/why-your-kickstarter-project-late

======
simonbarker87
Manufacturing is hard and it takes time and stuff goes wrong that a quick
recompile can't fix. Although 3D printing etc has made things easier to get
started it is still a very long a difficult process to get the product
launched and in the market is sill just as expensive and slow as it has always
been.

~~~
jkestner
Indeed, in hardware there's a larger gap between a working prototype and a
scalable product. The iteration loop has been getting cheaper and faster, but
still is very unforgiving.

